# Double Tubes



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

*Fish: 6/29/2010*

*Buffalo (big mouth), 19# 2 oz, 35" Rend Lake, IL, HFX slingshot in the hands of "Pro-Staffer" Glenn Trame: *







Note: Glenn has put Black and Red tubes together on the HFX slingshot for super power. *Glenn sure has brought in the "POWER AGE OF SLINGSHOTS", shooting great deeds. http://www.chiefaj.c...record_book.htm*


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

cool!!

Do you use the steel ball or the arrow for fish hunting?

I wonder what the particular mechanism of this slingshot is.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You generally use a arrow with a line attached for fishing, I'm wondering how he came up with a double tube set up for that slingshot. It looks like one of Cheif AJ's models which is not much different from a Trumark S9 in its basic fork design...


----------



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> You generally use a arrow with a line attached for fishing, I'm wondering how he came up with a double tube set up for that slingshot. It looks like one of Cheif AJ's models which is not much different from a Trumark S9 in its basic fork design...


*Yes, the Chief AJ HFX (Hunting & Fishing Slingshot) and NO not Trumark S9 for the HFX is all metal all Alujminum and stainless steel and is 5oz. The HFX is made in the USA in TX. There are several ways to put on double tubes. With draw ties is eash and fast. Attached is photo of HFX with the reel seat that bolts to the HFX. The HFX can be used with or without the reel seat. The Stainless Steel spring loaded arrow rest snaps up and or down to shoot ball or arrows. We use the standard AMS fish arrows with a bowfishing reel for fish. Carbon arrows with broad head point for Big Game. We shoot hard and shoot offten. The Chief AJ Quick Point 3 oz Slingshot is like the S9 but has been stablizied with heavy duty srinkwrap. The QP is $20 and the HFX wtih reel seat a little over $50. A tree frok is great but lacks what it takes for big fish and big game. More details at: http://www.chiefaj.c...g_slingshot.htm At this URL is the whole story of How & Why of the HFX. We are getting 205fps with carbon arrows or the Arrow of Deliverance http://www.chiefaj.com and scroll down. The HFX come with 12 min DVD on how to shoot fish and big game. Can be ordered on line from the above web sites on line or call 217 253 2959. Todate HFX's have been shipped to all 50 States and 20 coutires around the World! The New Age of Power Shooting is Here with the HFX. *


----------



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> You generally use a arrow with a line attached for fishing, I'm wondering how he came up with a double tube set up for that slingshot. It looks like one of Cheif AJ's models which is not much different from a Trumark S9 in its basic fork design...


Here's a photo of the HFX all metal Slingshot set up to shoot fish and video clip the action at the same time as many shooters are now doing. The strong aircraft aluminum can be drilled and tapped for many applications. Second photo of Big Fish rig on HFX with AMS retriever reel and big fish float. This Big Fish rig was used to land a #210 Gator Gar. http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm 

For Big Game we are using just the HFX and if want to video the action use reel seat with camera attached. 
At this time 6/30/2010 the Anything Wild TV crew is on Chesapeake Bay shooting Stingrays with the Big Fish Rig as pictured. Shoot Hard and Shoot Offten.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheif I didn't saying that it was a S9, or that a S9 was the same quality or materials, just that the basic design of the forks is similar.........and you can't deny that it's basically built on a simple Y fork of tubular metal no mater what is added to it,and since all I was wondering about was tube attachment that was all that it applied to. I have read the spec. on both of your designs on numerous occasions and they appear to be excellent slingshots but that is not what I was questioning.

Thank you for describing the attachment method.


----------



## Chief AJ (Apr 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Cheif I didn't saying that it was a S9, or that a S9 was the same quality or materials, just that the basic design of the forks is similar.........and you can't deny that it's basically built on a simple Y fork of tubular metal no mater what is added to it,and since all I was wondering about was tube attachment that was all that it applied to. I have read the spec. on both of your designs on numerous occasions and they appear to be excellent slingshots but that is not what I was questioning.
> 
> Thank you for describing the attachment method.


*U bet, I need 4" between the forkes to shoot hard and shoot quick. The 4" is now basic on most serious slingshots. I just got carried away talking about slingshot. In the past 6 weeks I have been shooting at real game and fish most of the time. We are in the middle of summer now and the best time to shoot fish but soon the leaves will change and I will change over to shoot big game fall is coming. http://www.chiefaj.com *


----------

